# Just bought a 2004 sentra!



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Just bought a 2004 sentra 1.8. Only options are AC, cd stereo, microcabin air filter, and splash guards. Didn't want the stereo cause I have my own so I got a good deal. They knocked the price from 14,280 to 12,000 with only $1000 down. Monthly payments are only $212 for 60 months at 5.6 % apr. Not bad for my first car and no credit. Only 12 miles on the OD!!! Gotta go drive!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky guy. First car? or first new car??

Nice new car.....


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

First new car, first car I have bought myself too. Just got out of college and needed a better car than the 90 sentra I've been driving for the last 6 years.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats a nice price... im gonna be in the hunt for a new ride sometime in the beginning of next year.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

It was a sunny weekend and I guess no one was buying cars. Originally I was going to get a stripped down 2003 focus for only $9000, but after Portsmouth ford didn't have any I went to Port City Nissan and checked out what they had. I was just going to get a car without stereo or AC or anything for $12,880, but then I told the salesmen it was kind of out of my price range I was looking to pay only $180 a month. They then discounted the stripped model down to $10,500. I said I needed the night to think about it. I then went in the next day after deciding I should have AC and asked if they could add AC to the bare-bones sentra. The manager said they couldn't, so I started to leave, then they decided they didn't want to lose a customer so they gave me that great deal on the 1.8 with AC and cd player for originally $12,500 with $1,500 down. I said I couldn't put that much down so then they came back with $12,000 and only $1,000 down so I took it. I love this car so much. It rides really nice on bumpy roads and the highway, and the engine is really smooth and quiet. Hope I don't have any problems with it *knock on wood*.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Good job!!!

Thats the way to deal with those sales people...


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

He was a pretty good salesguy. He was honest enough to say that he wanted my business and that we would do anything it took to get my sale, which is fine since that is expected since that's his job. It's the sales people who pretend to be your friend who just happen to be selling a car and try to rip you off at the same time that you need to stay away from. He was pretty pushy since it was a ghosttown at the dealership, but all in all my first experience at a dealership was a good one. Even the finance manager didn't try and push the warantee, he just said ok, we'll move on then when I said I wasn't interested. He even gave me till the end of the month to sign up for the silver plan warantee if I wanted at the same rate they quoted me at.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Sounds like you made the right choice :cheers:


----------



## 04Sentra1.8s (Apr 17, 2004)

Good for you. Please watch out for problems we have experienced...
I got a 04 last September. We had the 'check engine soon' light come on and then the car stalled. It stalled twice. Dealer said he could find no computer faults. Also, an inspector found that the car was having trouble getting into and out of second gear. We had the same problem when we tried to accelerate and could not. Recently had an accident. Son cannot remember anything but dashboard lights. Any news like this from other 2004 1.8s owners?
Please help
Mike 


dschrier said:


> Just bought a 2004 sentra 1.8. Only options are AC, cd stereo, microcabin air filter, and splash guards. Didn't want the stereo cause I have my own so I got a good deal. They knocked the price from 14,280 to 12,000 with only $1000 down. Monthly payments are only $212 for 60 months at 5.6 % apr. Not bad for my first car and no credit. Only 12 miles on the OD!!! Gotta go drive!


----------

